# Ski Sundown - 3/15/09 (Gunbarrel Bumps Gathering II)



## Greg (Mar 10, 2009)

Who's down for the next one? This past Sunday was epic.



Maybe andyzee will come check out our little molehill. I hear Papoose is skiing rad right now.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll try my hardest to make it!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 10, 2009)

Just pic a date and I'll be there


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Maybe andyzee will come check out our little molehill. I hear Papoose is skiing rad right now.




nah andyzee would be better off shreddin the magic carpet.  i think the papoose headwall would be far to sick for him.  

actually, he should ski with my 3 year old sometime, she could probably help him out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2009)

what date are we looking at?  saturday would work.  sunday would be a bit tougher... maybe a late arrival.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not sure, is that last week's video or next weeks?


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I'm not sure, is that last week's video or next weeks?



Doesn't matter. Just watch it knowing you will likely never be skiing anything like that.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I'm not sure, is that last week's video or next weeks?



if this is next week's video can i be sLoPeS? i'd kill to be able to pull a 360 iron cross thingy like he did.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll try to make it, sundays would be best. sat is doable if I have been a good boy for that week.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> what date are we looking at?  saturday would work.  sunday would be a bit tougher... maybe a late arrival.



I'm out for sure this weekend, but don't let that stop anybody. If this weekend works for most, go for it!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2009)

practice session on 3/21?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2009)

I think I'm going to be there this Sat.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> practice session on 3/21?



Might be down for 3/20, but the plan right now is Vermont. Either way I would want to take the day before off. Again, that's just me and if others are down, go for it!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Either way I would want to take the day before off.


taking this round quite serious i see.....:razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2009)

I say April 4th

Surely Sundown would have to stay open that late if I'm coming down right?  :???: :dunce:


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I say April 4th
> 
> Surely Sundown would have to stay open that late if I'm coming down right?  :???: :dunce:



That's the plan:


> SPRING DASH, SPLASH & STASH
> Date of Event: 04/04/2009 to 04/04/2009
> 
> Come celebrate spring with slalom races, pond skimming and hunting for hidden treasures!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2009)

severine said:


> That's the plan:



I wonder if Chris will figure out that he needs a liner in the pond skimming pond this year??? 

:lol: :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2009)

*Sundown Sunday 3-15*

Looking pretty good high 40s partly sunny....Anyone plan on being there?

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

In 1:45 to 4:15 -- provided my hamstring is feeling better.  If not, I will be lounging on the deck watching...


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like BeastEd from the mogul board and some ripper buddies will be there...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

IN my brotha.

i'm going shopping for a real outfit too.  thinking about a wife beater and maybe some FUBU jeans.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> IN my brotha.
> 
> i'm going shopping for a real outfit too.  thinking about a wife beater and maybe some FUBU jeans.....



gangsta gangsta!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> gangsta gangsta!!!!



maybe a big ass gold medallion around my neck that will smack me in the face the whole way down.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> maybe a big ass gold medallion around my neck that will smack me in the face the whole way down.....



that be dope.  8)  and some big ass shades like terminator x from Public Enemy back in the 80s.  gotta load some of that on the ipod for sping bump skiing.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gonna try to make this one. When is the best time to show up? Does the sun come up early to soften up the bumps or does it need more time like mid morning to early afternoon?


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Gunny gets backlit with sun starting late morning and the mogul side stays sunny right through 4 or 5 pm. By noon or 1 pm, you should be good to go if the temps get close to 40 by then.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> Gonna try to make this one. When is the best time to show up? Does the sun come up early to soften up the bumps or does it need more time like mid morning to early afternoon?



it'll be below freezing saturday night so even though gunny gets sun almost all day, i'd have an extra cup of coffee before you hit the road.  by 1:00 they should be nice and soft.  and really, a 4 hour ticket is generally enough.  you get so many runs on it that it kinda wipes you out.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> and really, a 4 hour ticket is generally enough.  you get so many runs on it that it kinda wipes you out.



Really. 7 minute lift ride, then 500 vertical of bumps. Repeat for 4 hours. Then drink a beer or 2.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2009)

Ski Sundown Gunbarrel bumps gathering II   !!!    Holla!!    2knees ya gonna buy those fate pants off me??  80 bucks...would look good with a wife beater too

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Ski Sundown Gunbarrel bumps gathering II   !!!    Holla!!



Agreed! I merged them up. My attendance is iffy at best, and even so it would be evening. Have a blast guys!!! Please take lots of video.


----------



## 180 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow tough decision, Sugarbush contest - 4 hour drive home or break my knees on Gunny with a 60 minute ride home.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

180 said:


> Wow tough decision, Sugarbush contest - 4 hour drive home or break my knees on Gunny with a 60 minute ride home.



You know where all the cool kids will be...


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

180 said:


> Wow tough decision, Sugarbush contest - 4 hour drive home or break my knees on Gunny with a 60 minute ride home.



The Sundown bump scene has finally arrived when we have people trying to decide between skiing the molehill or particiapting in a bump comp at Sugarbush.

Our work is done here.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

180 said:


> Wow tough decision, Sugarbush contest - 4 hour drive home or break my knees on Gunny with a 60 minute ride home.




lol, i have the perfect solution....

I'll give you a second chance at kicking my ass.  we can have an impromptu contest, the winner gets to buy the first round!!!!


----------



## SKidds (Mar 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You know where all the cool kids will be...


Yeah, on legit terrain at WF.

Bwahahahahahahaha...........................................

(sorry, couldn't help myself)


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

180 said:


> Wow tough decision, Sugarbush contest - 4 hour drive home or break my knees on Gunny with a 60 minute ride home.


I'm leaning towards Sugarbush myself. But a tough call.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm sure Sugarbush will be almost as good as Sundown on Sunday...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

too legit to quit


----------



## 180 (Mar 12, 2009)

The forecast up there is borderline.  What is the exposure on Cliffs at Sugarbush?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2009)

I propose everyone wear a Grateful Dead T in honor of the deads tour.... If anyone needs one I can let ya borrow one for the day..   Thoughts??

steveo


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I'm glad I won't be there.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2009)

Ill be racking it with my GD Highgate Vt T-Shirt.....Its pretty Rad...Picture of Jerry Sitting on a Shroom

Steveo


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 12, 2009)

I was thinking of taking a bus up to hunter on sunday, but if anyone wants to swing by a metro north station (or some other public transportation-accessible location) on their way to this mythical sundown, I'd gladly pick up the gas tab.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

ta&idaho said:


> I was thinking of taking a bus up to hunter on sunday, but if anyone wants to swing by a metro north station (or some other public transportation-accessible location) on their way to this mythical sundown, I'd gladly pick up the gas tab.



I'd love to help you out, but that would be several hours out of my way.  Maybe someone will be swinging through that way..


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'd love to help you out, but that would be several hours out of my way.  Maybe someone will be swinging through that way..



Yeah, its a long shot, but I thought I'd give it a try.  All the videos have piqued my curiousity, but not enough to rent a car for the day.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 13, 2009)

powhunter said:


> I propose everyone wear a Grateful Dead T in honor of the deads tour.... If anyone needs one I can let ya borrow one for the day..   Thoughts??
> 
> steveo



How about hair metal tour shirts instead ?

So what's the roll call looking like for Sunday 3/15?

2knees
powhunter
madroch
jack97
180 (or Sugarbush)
mondeo (or Sugarbush)


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

Forecast is now sunny and 59!  Enjoy it guys!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 13, 2009)

Not going make this one. We have some free passes to Okemo we need to use before the end of the season.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have several discount coupons to sunapee/okemo for spring skiing this year or early season next year. 

Both places usually will stay open into April. I want to end my season by following the soft bumps.


----------



## Creakyknees (Mar 13, 2009)

Who is going to be at Sundown on Saturday 3/14, I'm thinking of going.

Could we have a roll call for both days.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Who is going to be at Sundown on Saturday 3/14, I'm thinking of going.
> 
> Could we have a roll call for both days.



I was thinking of going in the afternoon for a couple hours Saturday and then again Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I was thinking of going in the afternoon for a couple hours Saturday and then again Sunday.



Rockin' the Twister LEs this weekend?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Rockin' the Twister LEs this weekend?



That's why I plan on going for a bit Saturday to get a feel for them so I don't look like a total tool on them Sunday:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That's why I plan on going for a bit Saturday to get a feel for them so I don't look like a total tool on them Sunday:dunce:



Cutting down your poles now too?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Cutting down your poles now too?



I do have a pair of aluminum 44" from last year.:idea:


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That's why I plan on going for a bit Saturday to get a feel for them so I don't look like a total tool on them Sunday:dunce:



i plan to be there a bit on sat, jeff what time you heading over?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> i plan to be there a bit on sat, jeff what time you heading over?



Probably around 1-2, give them some time to hopefully soften up.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Probably around 1-2, give them some time to hopefully soften up.



the same  ill keep an eye out for you i might be on my tele sticks unless i get my skis fixed


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> the same  ill keep an eye out for you i might be on my tele sticks unless *i get my skis fixed*



What happened to them?


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 13, 2009)

snaped my salomon bindings  off both skis yesterday, twisted metal, broken plastic  pulled the screws that kinda stripped the ski  -yikes


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> snaped my salomon bindings  off both skis yesterday, twisted metal, broken plastic  pulled the screws that kinda stripped the ski  -yikes



Time for those Scratch Moguls a bit sooner than expected, eh?


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Time for those Scratch Moguls a bit sooner than expected, eh?



yeah i think so, you better hope not, not even your dew rag will help you out if i get those scratch moguls


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> yeah i think so, you better hope not, not even your dew rag will help you out if i get those scratch moguls



I beg to differ:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> I beg to differ:



now all you have to do is borrow mrgisevil's white pants and jacket and you are set.  the subtle acsents of green at the foot and hand will set it all off nicely.

nice boards.  enjoy 'em.


----------



## Creakyknees (Mar 13, 2009)

HHHMMM Twister, Great ski.................................................You will love the ski. Always remember, have fun


I'm thinking of getting a backup pair.


----------



## Creakyknees (Mar 13, 2009)

Think it will soften up tomorrow. I'm driving up from Long Island and I don't want to ski ice bumps. I should get to the mountain around 12:00-12:30.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Think it will soften up tomorrow. I'm driving up from Long Island and I don't want to ski ice bumps. I should get to the mountain around 12:00-12:30.



47 degrees. You would think so, but as I understand it, it's pretty set up. Might not start loosening up until early afternoon. Sunday will be the far better day if you can swing that.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 13, 2009)

Skiers left was the only part you could really ski.....The rest were rock hard ice.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 13, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> Skiers left was the only part you could really ski.....The rest were rock hard ice.


My bad..skiers right had the goods not left.


----------



## Creakyknees (Mar 13, 2009)

Greg, Not skiing tomorrow?????????:sad:, could you get out on the hill late in the day.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2009)

2knees
powhunter
madroch
jack97
180 (or Sugarbush)
mondeo (or Sugarbush)
o3jeff


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Greg, Not skiing tomorrow?????????:sad:, could you get out on the hill late in the day.



This weekend is booked unfortunately.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> My bad..skiers right had the goods not left.



Dave, you made it up to our little mountain?  Bummer it wasn't with better conditions..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I was thinking of going in the afternoon for a couple hours Saturday and then again Sunday.



Think I am going to bag today, was slow to warm up with very little sun this morning.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Dave, you made it up to our little mountain?  Bummer it wasn't with better conditions..


Yes, I took my daughter up for the day. Conditions were not that bad. I had a ton of fun on those bumps. Thats one long bump run!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2009)

i'll be there by 1:00.  already above freezing so it should be softening up nicely.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'll be there by 1:00.  already above freezing so it should be softening up nicely.



I don't think it dropped much below freezing last night, just need the sun to come out now.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 15, 2009)

We woke up late this morning and won't be heading to Okemo. Looks like I may end up at SunDown with you guys after all.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm planning on being there around 1 today.  It's shaping up to be a rad day.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 15, 2009)

Seeing how I manage to pull a little spreader off the kicker last weekend, I think I am going to go for either a twister or a dumper air today. Not sure I am ready for the dumper air just yet.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Seeing how I manage to pull a little spreader off the kicker last weekend, I think I am going to go for either a twister or a dumper air today. Not sure I am ready for the dumper air just yet.



Think I am just going to practice Pole Daffy's since you don't need to leave the ground to do them.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

So, who else is gonna be there?  It's going to be a great day out there again!  Sundown is saying it's already 55F up there right now.

2knees
powhunter
madroch
jack97
180 (or Sugarbush)
mondeo (or Sugarbush)
o3jeff
Mr. Evil (Marge?)


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So, who else is gonna be there?  It's going to be a great day out there again!  Sundown is saying it's already 55F up there right now.
> 
> 2knees
> powhunter
> ...



Sun has been out here for a good hour now! Heading over shortly.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2009)

talked to powbmps yesterday and he sounded pretty sure although i think he really wanted to go to sugarbush.  also, i'm pretty sure BeastEd and a few of his guys are going to be there also.  i'm leaving shortly, its freakin warm out already.  should be good to go.


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2009)

You guys suck.  Have fun!


----------

